# 3rd cycle



## Malevolence (Sep 4, 2012)

I have had a hard on looking at these vials for a week.  Anyway, here is my next cycle

Week 1-10 Test E 500 Monday and thursday
Week 1-10 Mast P 100 eod
Week 1-8   Tren A 100 eod


I got plenty of caber but I still need to get some more aro but I have a couple weeks worth right now

Starting this cycle at 5'7'' 180 8%bf

I have lost a little weight since my last cycle but I kinda let my diet and gym time slip a little the last couple weeks but I am back on track now.


----------



## HH (Sep 4, 2012)

Will be following!


----------



## Pikiki (Sep 4, 2012)

Nice Male will following bro


----------



## creekrat (Sep 4, 2012)

Subbed....


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 4, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Week 1-10 Test E 500 tuesday and thursday
> Week 1-10 Mast P 100 eod
> Week 1-8   Tren A 100 eod



Following you bro.

Please confirm these doses for me as this looks like almost 2 grams of gear/week here?

500 Test x2 = 1gram
mast P xeod = ~300-400mg
tren a xeod = ~300-400mg

So it looks like between 1.6 & 1.8 Grams /week? Or are you only doing 250x2 on the test @ 500mg total?


----------



## gfunky (Sep 4, 2012)

Sounds like good times I am subbed! Running close to same thing I am running 400 week cyp, 100 EOD tren ace and prop 100 EOD for first 3 weeks.  Going for test 14 weeks and tren 12 weeks!  no MAST   LOL

Good luck on your cycle bud!


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 4, 2012)

Nope just running 250 test twice a week for a total of 500 





AndroSport said:


> Following you bro.
> 
> Please confirm these doses for me as this looks like almost 2 grams of gear/week here?
> 
> ...


----------



## AndroSport (Sep 4, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Nope just running 250 test twice a week for a total of 500



roger!

looks good bro!


----------



## cranium85 (Sep 5, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> Nope just running 250 test twice a week for a total of 500



just curious why 250 on tues and thursday? thats only a day apart. If it were me i usually go like monday thursday. Just wondering your reasoning behind this.


----------



## Jada (Sep 5, 2012)

I agree with ^  Im wondering y not tues and fri or mon and thur.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 5, 2012)

It is monday thursday and I fixed it.  The monday holiday fucked me all up



cranium85 said:


> just curious why 250 on tues and thursday? thats only a day apart. If it were me i usually go like monday thursday. Just wondering your reasoning behind this.


----------



## Malevolence (Sep 7, 2012)

It is a bit early yet but I think I am in love with tren.   3rd pin.  I will get more in detail but for now...

Last night worked chest and Tri's.  Felt really good nothing so far as strength but I feel the sex drive starting to come on strong.  Maybe it is time to start cock push-ups!?


----------



## HH (Sep 7, 2012)

Malevolence said:


> It is a bit early yet but I think I am in love with tren.   3rd pin.  I will get more in detail but for now...
> 
> Last night worked chest and Tri's.  Felt really good nothing so far as strength but I feel the sex drive starting to come on strong.  Maybe it is time to start cock push-ups!?



Wait till week 3 of the tren ace!


----------



## gfunky (Sep 8, 2012)

What gear you running mal?  I am on end Of my second week.  Looking forward to both our experinces!


----------

